# How do!



## bigbaldhead (Sep 29, 2004)

Great site!!

I've enjoyed checking it out over the past couple of weeks and thought that I'd start posting. 
I'm a working carp. in Illinois, and I've been working quite a bit lately  so I'm not sure how much I'll be around and able to post. but I thought I'd try to start off on the right foot. thanks.

-bbh


----------



## avkid (Sep 29, 2004)

hi and welcome!


----------

